# Replace Cracked Ball Valve Sprinkler



## JustinTime (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi All,

My sprinkler hookup seemed to have cracked. Is my thinking correct here that I would need to put the copper pipe and work back to the cracked ball valve to replace it then solder the coper pipe?

The Yellow square would be where to cut the pipe the red box is the cracked ball


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd wrap it with a roll of electrical tape. Cheap and easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinTime (Apr 10, 2016)

lol think that would hold? I was thinking about maybe trying to solder the crack like this guy did 






Update Video to correct video



Rexticle said:


> I'd wrap it with a roll of electrical tape. Cheap and easy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Whoa, I ain't watching a 40 minute video of a guy soldering a ball valve. 
You got a YouTube video, seems like you got everything you need. I'd have the number of a licensed plumber on standby tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinTime (Apr 10, 2016)

Ah posted wrong video here is what I was thinking: 






Rexticle said:


> Whoa, I ain't watching a 40 minute video of a guy soldering a ball valve.
> You got a YouTube video, seems like you got everything you need. I'd have the number of a licensed plumber on standby tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Ya try that. Looks like a stellar repair!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd go with silicone


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

solder first, then silicone and then tape that piece!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gorilla tape, you will only need a few wraps and good as new..


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

That's definitely a strike it's inside the Box


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Rexticle said:


> Whoa, I ain't watching a 40 minute video of a guy soldering a ball valve. You got a YouTube video, seems like you got everything you need. I'd have the number of a licensed plumber on standby tho. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And probably the fire department also.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

This may be up your alley


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Wanna know how to fix it....go to trade school and work 9000 hours learning tricks of the trade. Then write an exam.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

First, you wouldn't have this problem if it was winterized properly. I would look into the correct process of winterizing your irrigation to prevent this from happening again. If YOU winterize it, and don't do it correctly, this may happen again. I would highly suggest to call a licensed plumber to have this repaired, and also set up a drain down/blow out preventative maintenance yearly plan as well. Nothing to fool around with potable water.

If you go to solder that Crack yourself, I guarantee you will have a bigger problem down the road then what you have now. If you can afford to have a sprinkler system at your home, don't be a cheap hero for yourself. Call a licensed plumber and have it done once and correct.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

With so many threaded joints, you'd think they'd have at least put in a union somewhere, cripe.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

JustinTime said:


> Ah posted wrong video here is what I was thinking: How to repair frozen split Sprinkler Brass Ball Valve Pipe - YouTube


What a stellar repair. He should be licensed. :no:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh, the irony. Don't know how to sweat pipe? Use galvi. Don't know screw pipe? Use solder to "repair" brass valves!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

moonapprentice said:


> First, you wouldn't have this problem if it was winterized properly. I would look into the correct process of winterizing your irrigation to prevent this from happening again. If YOU winterize it, and don't do it correctly, this may happen again. I would highly suggest to call a licensed plumber to have this repaired, and also set up a drain down/blow out preventative maintenance yearly plan as well. Nothing to fool around with potable water. If you go to solder that Crack yourself, I guarantee you will have a bigger problem down the road then what you have now. If you can afford to have a sprinkler system at your home, don't be a cheap hero for yourself. Call a licensed plumber and have it done once and correct.


A better response would have been to not respond at all.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

JustinTime said:


> Hi All, My sprinkler hookup seemed to have cracked. Is my thinking correct here that I would need to put the copper pipe and work back to the cracked ball valve to replace it then solder the coper pipe? The Yellow square would be where to cut the pipe the red box is the cracked ball


Are you using enough anti-freeze during the winterization process? If it's not before the backflow you won't get complete protection.


----------

